# HDMI with pc and tv monitor



## Deleted member 74752 (Dec 28, 2015)

If I use a HDMI cable between my SFF pc and a Samsung tv will I have audio from the tv speakers?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 28, 2015)

Yes, you should.  HDMI carries audio and video.  If you do not, make sure the HDMI out is set as the default playback device.  If HDMI out does not appear as an option in the playback devices, the driver is not installed.

Make sure to check the HDMI port the computer is plugged to in the TV and set the TV to that port.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Dec 28, 2015)

Good deal...I'll spring for an updated low profile video card then.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 28, 2015)

Make sure it is newer.  Some older NVIDIA cards don't have a DAC in the card; it would use audio-pass through from a digital audio source in the computer.  I believe all AMD HDMI cards have a DAC so you don't have to mess with that.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 28, 2015)

rickss69 said:


> SFF pc



I don't know what that is but your GPU stright to your TV HDMI will have sound. You just have to select it like FordGT says. If you use an adapter for some reason the sound won't make it


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 28, 2015)

Jetster said:


> I don't know what that is but your GPU stright to your TV HDMI will have sound. You just have to select it like FordGT says. If you use an adapter for some reason the sound won't make it



SFF = small form factor = anything <20L by Intel(??) standard

@rickss69 should be able to output audio by just about any HDMI cable. What are the specs for it though? Most Intel iGPUs will also output audio as well.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 28, 2015)

OP if its not your system on your specs than list what it is


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks for the replies...I was asking because I have never utilized a HDMI cable before. 

HP Compaq 8200 Elite SFF pc with a i5-2500 cpu @ 3.30GHz. These were commonly used in office/business scenarios...it has a AMD video card installed, but uses a oddball proprietary DVI to dual VGA connector. Just wanted to make sure my plan would work before ordering another video card. This will be replacing a laptop used in the den via wifi. Using a Samsung 26" tv for a monitor and did not want to deal with any external speakers.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 28, 2015)

That's probably DMS-59.  You usually only see them on low-profile workstation cards (e.g. Fire and Quaddro)


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Dec 28, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> That's probably DMS-59.  You usually only see them on low-profile workstation cards (e.g. Fire and Quaddro)



What video card would you recommend? It might see some light gaming...mostly surfing the net. Was considering this...  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127830


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 28, 2015)

This is about the best one the market right now but it needs two slots:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150682

GT 740 and R7 250 appear to be about the same performance wise.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Dec 28, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> This is about the best one the market right now but it needs two slots:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150682
> 
> GT 740 and R7 250 appear to be about the same performance wise.



It appears I have the room. Not looking to spend any more than necessary on this unit.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 28, 2015)

Ah, a BTX.  A shame they don't provide a low profile bracket with the vent slats.  That could have really helped keep the interior of the case cooler.  In truth, either card will be fine.  Just don't expect miracles from them because they are still very weak cards relatively speaking.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Dec 28, 2015)

10-4...it will be used mainly for forum duties and such. I have plenty of other pc's for stouter duties lol.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 7, 2016)

Update - The MSI GT 730 arrived today and I just now installed it after replacing the brackets. I now have full use of the tv monitor speakers...YouTube videos sound great! I had no problem configuring for the HDMI cable at all. The only game I have installed on this pc is Hitman Sniper Challenge which runs great with this new card. Thanks again for all the info and advice!


----------

